# itinomonn 240 Kasumi and 210 kurouchi



## BeerChef (Nov 28, 2014)

Just had the good fortune to get these and thought I'd put up my thoughts. First off the fnf on these are top notch, smooth transitions on all edges and super smooth spine and choil. The ku was a hair less smooth at the spine but that's just textured due to the finish. Ootb edges were some of the best I've come across, so good I ran on them for a day at the restaurant and loved every second of it. Not too much stickage, the grinds really work well for pro use with lots of different tasks being tossed at them. The 210 ku killed some herb garnish mise for me, normally done by one of my line guys but chef wanted to have some fun and fun I did have. That night hit the stones just a bit and stroped on some diamond on felt for the 210 and some green paste on balsa for the 240, just to see how the edges responded differently. Next day thanksgiving for 40, really put it to them. Worked them like dogs, including two turkeys. Damn yo I gotta say they crushed it. Everything was so much fun I can't even tell you. Went at them again all day to day on one of our busiest days of the year and killed every task I put them too and kept wanting more. These are amazingly well made knives with a rocking price point. Plus they left Maksims shop on monday and got to me Wednesday.


----------



## BeerChef (Nov 28, 2014)

Forgot to add that the 240 Kasumi has way less belly then the pic shows on the site. In fact has a rather large flat spot and doesn't really start the belly for a good bit up the blade.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 29, 2014)

No pics? I've been hearing good things about these knives... I may be in the market for something in thst range soon and I'll definitely be considering them.


----------



## XooMG (Nov 29, 2014)

By 210 kurouchi, I assume you're talking about the new model and not the old nashiji version right? I've been curious about the profile on the new one...


----------



## BeerChef (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't own a computer and have no idea how to up load pictures sorry. Yes it is the new ku.


----------



## BeerChef (Dec 1, 2014)

The d handles are simple yet elegant. Not a seam can be felt and the junction to the tang is super tight and clean. The wood is smooth yet not slippery. Very comfortable in the hand. My buddy is a lefty who also had no problem using them.


----------

